# CEM Product&#146;s Sermorelin/GHRP-2/Humalog research combo.



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 15, 2014)

CEM Product&#146;s Sermorelin/GHRP-2/Humalog research combo.

This thread will be based on my research of the above mentioned combo.
The Sermorelin and GHRP-2 are from CEM Products and are the main focus of the research.
My entries are about research with these compounds and will not be based on human consumption.
&#147;RS&#148; stands for research subject and should go without saying (and may, from time to time) that it is not a reference to a human being.

The research began on April 4[SUP]th[/SUP].
Injections are 100mcg each of Sermorelin and GHRP-2 three times per day.
First is early AM.
Second is PWO on WO days or post afternoon meal on non WO days.
Third is late evening.
Humalog is twice per day (early AM and PWO or late evening) at only 6iu each time followed by a meal high in complex carbs (min 75g). Will be gradually increasing to 15iu.

RS seemed extremely lethargic in the beginning and still deals with bouts of tiredness from time to time.
Tiredness seems to happen during waking hours. RS is having a bit of trouble sleeping.
May be replacing evening dose with Ipamorelin if the sleep doesn&#146;t come soon.

PWO recovery is rapid and has been so since the end of the second week. Joints and tendons seem to recover nicely as well with much less pain than normal.
Can&#146;t really comment on growth since beside this combo the RS is also running 1.5g Test E (last six weeks) and 1g EQ (last two weeks), 50mg Proviron (last two weeks) and just added Anadrol at 100mg/day. CEM Stane is also being dosed at 12.5mg/day.

More to come&#133;


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 18, 2014)

RS is experiencing CTS like symptoms (pain, numbness, tingling) 30-45 minutes after dosing, lasting up to four hours.


----------



## tommyguns232 (Apr 23, 2014)

How has the sleep been going? Have you had to switch to Ipam?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually, RS seems to be sleeping alright now without having to switch to Ipam.
It still takes a while for sleep to come but now it seems to be very restful sleep without waking during the night.
Not so much tiredness anymore in the mornings or lethargy throughout the day.

I've noticed RS skin is also looking firmer with more elasticity as well.

The PWO doses have been raised to 200mcg each of Sermorelin and GHRP-2.
Dosages have remained the same for the two other injects.


----------



## StanG (Apr 23, 2014)

Sometimes I think our RS just needs a bit of time to adapt. Once that happens things go more back to normal or sometimes even an improvement in the area being monitored occurs.


----------

